# 50+ Blockchain Real World Use Cases



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jun 2018)

A very interesting article here

https://medium.com/@matteozago/50-examples-of-how-blockchains-are-taking-over-the-world-4276bf488a4b

Just one example: 

*Medical*

Medical centers that have digitized their patient records don’t distribute their data across multiple facilities, instead keeping them on-site on centralized servers. These are a prime target for hackers, as evidenced by the ransomware attacks that struck NHS hospitals in the UK. Even if security risks are overlooked, there is still the problem of fragmentation. There are currently more than 50 different electronic healthcare record (eHR) software systems that operate in different hospitals, often with dozens of different packages within the same city. These centralized systems do not interoperate with one other and patient data ends up scattered between disparate centers.

In life-and-death settings, the lack of reliable data and sluggish interfaces may prove devastating. The Essentia framework addresses all these issues by using a blockchain-powered system that will store clinically relevant patient data and which can be immediately accessed, regardless of geographical borders. Patient privacy is maintained on a secure decentralized network where access is granted to only those who are medically authorized and only for the duration needed.


----------



## TheBigShort (6 Jun 2018)

I can only assume that from the above link that Brendan is warming to the blockchain technology, if not bitcoin?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jun 2018)

Not sure if this qualifies as a use of the Blockchain but it's certainly an interesting application of Cryptos.

*Sex Workers Are Using Crypto to Save for Retirement*

Apparently, they run a risk that normal bank accounts would be frozen when the banks discover the source of their income.


----------



## Negotiator (10 Jun 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as a use of the Blockchain but it's certainly an interesting application of Cryptos.
> 
> *Sex Workers Are Using Crypto to Save for Retirement*
> 
> Apparently, they run a risk that normal bank accounts would be frozen when the banks discover the source of their income.




At least I know where I can spend my Cryptos when I get old!


----------

